# Desperate for information on youth mobility programme/working holiday visa



## EC29 (Oct 25, 2009)

Help! I am 29 (nearly 30) and seeking an opportuniuty to work and travel in Canada for a year. I have a good degree, a post grad diploma and good work experience to offer - but I can't seem to crack the visa jungle

From what I can gather from the Canadian Embassy website I can apply for the youth mobility programme during my 30th year. What it doesn't tell me - and what other sites dont seem to have info on - is:
- Are there any restrictions on the type of work I can get?
- Do I need a job offer before I go? (most info says no)
- Are there restrictions on the maximum length of temporary job I can take e.g 6 nmonths

The main problem seem sto be where to find reliable up to date information - I hope you can help! Any suggestion welcome.


Thanks

Emilie


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

EC29 said:


> Help! I am 29 (nearly 30) and seeking an opportuniuty to work and travel in Canada for a year. I have a good degree, a post grad diploma and good work experience to offer - but I can't seem to crack the visa jungle
> 
> From what I can gather from the Canadian Embassy website I can apply for the youth mobility programme during my 30th year. What it doesn't tell me - and what other sites dont seem to have info on - is:
> - Are there any restrictions on the type of work I can get? No restrictions
> ...


Much good luck to you.


----------



## ria (Jun 29, 2009)

I think what your looking for is something along the lines of the BUNAC programme. If you google BUNAC their website should come up, its got a great FAQ section and lots of good info, hope this helps!


----------



## EC29 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for your quick response - do you kno where I can get further information which confirms these things?

Many thannks


----------



## ParisianDeb (Sep 21, 2009)

I am applying as well! Have you found what you were looking for yet or do you need any other information? I think the website is pretty much complete and you should find answers to your questions in the FAQ section! 


Good luck,
Deb


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

EC29 said:


> Thanks for your quick response - do you kno where I can get further information which confirms these things?
> 
> Many thannks


The website for BUNAC will give you the full information. Working Holidays Canada, Working Holidays, Working in Canada, Seasonal Jobs, Seasonal Jobs Canada


----------



## EC29 (Oct 25, 2009)

ParisianDeb said:


> I am applying as well! Have you found what you were looking for yet or do you need any other information? I think the website is pretty much complete and you should find answers to your questions in the FAQ section!
> 
> 
> Good luck,
> Deb


Hey Deb

Thanks for your message - in the end I doscovered that the working holiday programme is actually adminsistered throiugh BUNAC - they are the only ones who do it. All the info is on their website and they're really helpful when you call

Best of luck

Emilie


----------

